# is there another hobby to replace duck hunting?



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

I hear you on the waterfowl hunting. I could never completely get out of it, but it sounds like most feel that way. I realized a few years back I no longer enjoy getting up at zero dark thirty every weekend then sitting in one spot hoping for the best. Sure the sights and sounds are the truly addicting part of the waterfowl hunt but who honestly goes just for that? I decided to upland bird hunt more. I have seen more beautiful country and found some really wild places and experiences in the process. I feel way better about getting skunked doing that because I can just blame bad shots on thick brush . 

Deer hunting has always had a role in my hunting time, but has lessened over the years. When EHD hit our herds hard I shifted more of my focus to small game. I have always had a special place for small game too. There is something to be said about the ability to hunt just about any small game, during any part of the season, regardless of the time of day and place. I have a busy family schedule and if I have two hours on a Sunday afternoon to get out either with or without my kids, I know I can spend most of those two hours actively hunting. I know people like their ducks, but to me small game and upland birds just flat out taste better and are more versatile in the kitchen. Maybe if people hunted more small game you'd have more lifetime hunters? I know so many people get hooked on deer, turkeys, waterfowl, etc. and stick with them for a while. I feel like diversifying your hunting just leads to an all around better experience. As I look out this morning and see the sun shining on a still, snow dusted ground I am already waiting for firearm deer to slow down so I can squirrel and rabbit hunt without ticking everyone off. Maybe even a chance to still-hunt some state land with the muzzleloader. Either way, being a one-trick pony may be setting yourself up for disappointment when the migrations don't show, grouse numbers cycle down, or CWD or another alphabet disease hits our deer herd. To answer the original question, I feel as though squirrel hunting is about the perfect game for young and old.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> Duck hunting doesn't have to entail you doing all the work.
> 
> Try using a guide now and then.
> 
> ...


That sure seems to be a lot like what just said in the hunter number declining thread... that makes it sure seem a lot like just killing something. Being a trigger puller and kind of defeats the purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

AaronJohn said:


> That sure seems to be a lot like what just said in the hunter number declining thread... that makes it sure seem a lot like just killing something. Being a trigger puller and kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So, I can count you as one of the people that looks down on guide services?

The guys getting old. He's having a hard time sustaining motivation for it. He only sees it as a grinding hard task. He's a classic example of aging out.

People start ginning up excuses to not go.
It happens every day.
Too cold. Too hot. Too many leaves. Stale ducks. No dog. Too windy. Too calm. Got a birthday party for my nieces grandchild to go to at 4pm. and on and on.

Changing your perception of the sport can extend the time you'll participate.

Duck hunting doesn't have to be hard work. Doesn't have to be dirty or exhausting.

Heck, look on youtube. The duck hunting channels with the highest viewerships are all guided hunts. 8-10 guys (usually young ones) pulling the trigger and piling them up.

When you get older, if you want to keep on doing stuff, you have to change how you do it.

Changing how you perceive the sport is a good first step. 

YMMV of course.
But that'd be rare based on rummage sale finds.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> This duck hunting is becoming so much work and exhausting. Not talking about bingo hunting that I do when ducks are scarce in my other places. For example, I went to Canada today solo and shot 4 ducks. The time it took to start hunting after I left my house was 2-3 hours and same for getting back home. hunted 4 hours and spent 6 hours driving and working. Obviously, I would not do it if I did not enjoy every minute of it. Getting older, it seems like too much work. There has to be other hubbies that are so much fun but not too much work and exhausting? I cannot think of one, do you?


I solved this same conundrum by spending more time in the grouse woods with my dog. I used to waterfowl hunt 10-15 days per season, now it's down to about 2-3 and I'm perfectly happy with that. I traded in 3-4am wake ups, gear hauls, getting cold and wet, and then post-hunt clean up (decoys, blind, dog, etc) for sunrise wake ups, essentially no gearing up and 2-3 hour walks in the woods with no clean ups. Repeat same process around 4pm for evening hunt. My dog is guaranteed exercise and fun, as compared to the risk of slow days in the duck blind. 

I don't think I'll ever stop duck hunting. It's tough to beat a productive day in the duck blind. But for the past few years I've really enjoyed our focus on upland hunting at the expense of duck hunting. And if the whole process of learning and guessing the migration is what you find fun about waterfowl hunting, I'll say woodcock provide that aspect pretty darn well.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Strip club..

This weekend you can hit Shiawasse and then catch Stormy at DejaVu


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

much different then yours over there, we just feed the ponds on our place and the ducks come in.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bayport said:


> At 78 I am thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



at 78 you are doing very well.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Nobody! that I’ve ever met hunts harder than FSamie. Even If he slowed down, it would still be way more than most.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

all i think about is retiring and being able to duck hunt everyday. been that way since my first duck hunt 38 years ago, now i have 12 year old son Drake that goes with me everywhere. now i do love upland hunting just as much, but that is just like duck hunting you can for miles and not see a bird. live it, love it, do it


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Diver huntin on the right days seems pretty easy. Just camo up a 16 or 18 ftr, get about 8 lines of dekes and set them, get the heater and coffee pot going, drop a minnow on a perch rig, then sit back and not even call and blast ducks all day long. Get a mess of perch fillets in the mean time too.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

As the name suggests I have 28 screws, 2 rods and 4 plates in my neck.....

Just completed an attempted 4 straight days of hunting. Muskegon day 1, Shia days 2/3 and back to Muskegon day 4. Had winch issues day 3 so didn't get a hunt in. 

I couldn't pick a worse time of year to do this. Its for sure the most physically demanding thing that I try to do. We had a hunt for the record books yesterday and today my butt is paying for it. My reasons for waterfowl hunting are deeper then killing birds. I grew up chasing birds to get out of a bad house. It saved me. Now as an adult, its rewarding in other ways. It keeps me active and engaged. It keeps me in the presence of some really great guys. If I went out just to shoot birds it wouldn't be nearly as rewarding. I almost didn't go yesterday but the stories, conversations and seeing birds land feet down in decoys while laughing and joking just can't be replaced. The awesome sunrises to celebrate another day or the sunset to cap off the experience. I enjoy fall chrome and walleye chasing but something deep down in me just can't give this desire up totally. Knowing how fortunate I am to just have the physical ability (mostly) to do this keeps me grounded. 

To answer your question, is there a replacement for this? Absolutely not....


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

If I had to pick a hunting activity that isn't that much work and not exhausting, I'd say squirrel hunting. A nice sunny day by a few oak or hickory trees, should provide plenty of action. 

I'm going the opposite way though; the older I'm getting, the more physical my activities are becoming. I decided to add trapping to my list of outdoor activities this year and I'm thoroughly enjoying myself. But at 33, I guess I'm still "young and stupid" hahaha


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Howdy Guys. I heard long ago the following thinking about hunting that still makes sense to me.* First stage*-all you want to do is shoot- to be satisfied. *Second stage* of hunting-all you want to do is kill. *Third*- all you want to do is kill trophies. * Next*-you want to teach the next generation. *Lastly*, you just enjoy watching and being part of the experience. Human nature-I'll guess. Also, I'm 64 and wanted to get back in the hobby after a 40 year absence. I need a partner with know-how and equipment-will help with labor and costs. Have had to hire guides everytime I hunt $$$. PM me if you want a helper. ML-Rochester Hill


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

I lost a lot of enthusiasm when I had to put my Chessie down in 2011. From 1999 until I had to put him down I never had to find a hunting partner, and when he died a big piece of my waterfowling changed. Without a retriever it's just not the same. Now at 65 y/ o and finally retired,I find that the old body just isnt up for the everyday grind like 20 years ago. I still get out quite a bit but I can see the day coming when I kill my last duck, and that will be a sad day indeed.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man I'm only 37 but grinded almost everyday for the past 17 years. Last few years I'm kinda burnt, still scout everyday, but 350$ extra in gas gets old. For me it used be about limits, I'd set 100 dekes hunt by myself, now it's I save a field till my crew is there and sometimes they move before we hunt

I'm guiding in Oklahoma this year and were working on a giant lease in Stuggart, guiding brings a new element, gotta wake up with bells on.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I am 57. I still really enjoy waterfowl hunting. However, I have been upland hunting more in recent years. I have a very good bird dog and cannot help it.

I am relocating to SE Minnesota soon and will likely be selling about 50 of my hand carved/burlapped foam diver (canvasback, redhead, and bluebill) decoys as well as some blackducks before I move.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

well, all rested now. I will be at it tomorrow. By the way, do not like guide service.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> well, all rested now. I will be at it tomorrow. By the way, do not like guide service.


Having someone take you hunting cannot be for everybody. It is not my favorite way to hunt.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I think you'd be surprised.
Presuming you hired a service that actually was doing something for you.

I've been in the blind with guys in their 80's. They didn't quit, they just go less, and use a service to make it possible for them to continue doing what they always loved. Even if only a few days a season.

There's no shame in that.

People slowly figure out everything gets harder as you get older.
You adapt, or age out.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> By the way, do not like guide service.





John Singer said:


> Having someone take you hunting cannot be for everybody. It is not my favorite way to hunt.


I never was much of a fan. I get the most fun out of doing things myself. The reward is much higher, and the pursuit so much more complicated. Additionally, I'm not a fan of being told what to do, and I don't mind failing.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

I’m 48. Early this fall I had a serious illness that I came very close to not surviving. I have a new appreciation for being alive. Being young, you tend to take life for granted, this sort of thing just doesn’t happen. I’ve since recovered and I’m back in the duck blind. There is effort required to duck hunt, but I missed it incredibly during October. I finally got out this past Sunday for the first time this season. I’ve never felt more alive. I enjoyed the cold, I loved seeing the natural world wake up, and seeing the sun rise. Sharing the blind with family, friends has more meaning to me now. Whatever you do, enjoy every minute, it can be taken from you incredibly fast.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Last year i made the decision that it would be my last duck season. In 1978 i crashed my dirt bike and broke my neck (C3, C5, C7,)in three places. The Dr's told me i would never move anything from the neck down. After spending three months in the hospital, i was sent home the day before Christmas. I got lucky and was starting to get some movement back. On January 1st, i was at an indoor rifle range trying to figure out how to pull a trigger with my non-movable fingers so i could still hunt. I figured it out and couldn't wait to get back out in the marsh. With help from some fantastic friends, i was still able to get out and pursue my passion of duck hunting. Now though, after 49 years of duck hunting, my age and disability have merged sufficiently that i knew it was time to hang up my calls. I suspect that at some point everybody will have to make that decision for themselves. I'm going to miss it, but i'll tell you what....I had a blast!


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes there are other hobbies! I quit hunting when my kids were around. They had no interest. I planned on fishing 4 or 5 days/wk once I retired. I'm retired now and not fishing much.
I had to give up playing music, art and most of my fabrication skills, sold my saxes, guitars, and boat due to surgeries/health.
I just ramped up my BBQ. That is my main hobby now and enjoy it. Actually everyone enjoys the results. 
Just direct your attention somewhere else. 
You can still go hunting when you want. It is not like you have to quit completely.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Take up trapping! I'm going to be trapping some of my favorite duck spots for ***** and possums. Its fun plus it really helps the nesting ducks and their eggs/ducklings. Dog proof traps are super quick and easy to bait and set and are extremely effective on those egg eaters.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Take up trapping! I'm going to be trapping some of my favorite duck spots for ***** and possums. Its fun plus it really helps the nesting ducks and their eggs/ducklings. Dog proof traps are super quick and easy to bait and set and are extremely effective on those egg eaters.


best reply in whole thread. totally agree with this guy


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> best reply in whole thread. totally agree with this guy


Really? Whose house would you rather go to for dinner? The **** trapping guy or the BBQ guy?


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

John Singer said:


> Really? Whose house would you rather go to for dinner? The **** trapping guy or the BBQ guy?


Well, it could be a combo choice. Back in the late ‘70s I was introduced to Ed Beckley of M65 Bait shop, that was before he had the bait shop, with a couple of guys I went up north with to the cabin for a little fishing and small game hunting. He happened to get a kit **** in a 220 Conibear, so he gave it to us to bake and BBQ. It was late and Kocher’s was closed so I went to Johnny O’s and bought a Styrofoam cup of BBQ sauce. Ed told us to bake it slow covered for a long time then put on the BBQ sauce. With a few brewskis that kit **** was picked clean and there were no leftovers. Pretty good eats.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

If you are thinking about hanging it up, instead consider downsizing to a small puddle duck rig, run a flat back canoe or 14’ light car topper, and pick nice days in October. Hunt a place you can easily launch a trailer and access decent hunting. Your totals will decrease, but every bird shot will be considered shot on bonus time. There are many areas to do this easily.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Not sure if there is anything to replace passion in chasing ducks. If one is slowing down, how could any of us to catch that fire? I fear the day of just sitting there thinking but doing anything I love to do. If it was easy, then it would be boring.


----------

